# Broody Silkie



## audra72 (Feb 27, 2013)

Our little Silkie has decided she wants to be a mama. She is sitting on one egg. Any advice/info is appreciated.


----------



## robopetz (Oct 16, 2012)

Just wanted to say congrats! And what a lovely silkie!


----------



## audra72 (Feb 27, 2013)

robopetz said:


> Just wanted to say congrats! And what a lovely silkie!


Thank you!


----------



## rob (Jun 20, 2012)

all three of mine have gone broody. is there anything i should be doing for them ?


----------



## rob (Jun 20, 2012)

Cluckspert13 said:


> Rob, visit this website www.dobbins4025.wix.com/chicken-boy and go to the hatching eggs and raising chicks page. From there you'll find all you need to know about caring for a broody hen!


cheers.....


----------



## piglett (Jun 21, 2012)

audra72 said:


> Our little Silkie has decided she wants to be a mama. She is sitting on one egg. Any advice/info is appreciated.
> 
> View attachment 5639


 i have one here that looks almost like here
put your broody hen in a different place than just the reg. nest box
if not the other hens will try to still lay in there with the broody & the eggs could get broken in the process.
i build a broody box for mine & it worked great

good luck
piglett


----------



## lancetrace (Jan 12, 2013)

I have sister silkies sitting on three eggs. I just moved them away from the others cause of the commotion going on. We are on day 14. We made a nesting box off of our brooder. If interested I'll take some pictures. They are so cute.


----------



## piglett (Jun 21, 2012)

lancetrace said:


> I have sister silkies sitting on three eggs. I just moved them away from the others cause of the commotion going on. We are on day 14. We made a nesting box off of our brooder. If interested I'll take some pictures. They are so cute.


 pictures are always welcome, thanks


----------



## lancetrace (Jan 12, 2013)

My sweet sisters.









Their temporary housing away from all the commotion.


----------



## piglett (Jun 21, 2012)

nice looking setup you have for them Lance


----------



## lancetrace (Jan 12, 2013)

Thanks. It worked out great as a brooder, a broody breaker, and now broody hens.


----------



## AlexTS113 (Feb 17, 2013)

lancetrace said:


> Thanks. It worked out great as a brooder, a broody breaker, and now broody hens.


Awesome!!!


----------



## fuzziebutt (Aug 7, 2012)

She's being a sweet little Mama now. Just wait a week or so, and she'll be hissing, pecking, and screaming like a banshee at anyone that goes around her egg!!! They are so funny!!


----------



## lancetrace (Jan 12, 2013)

I have one new baby today. The sister silkies are being so good. I hope the others hatch. I'll get pictures ASAP. I thought they were due tomorrow.


----------



## Nate (Feb 9, 2013)

I gota question!? What If I find my hen going broody in with the other chickens. How do I move her and her eggs to a broody box(separated) will she still set on the eggs after I get her and her eggs moved!?


----------



## lancetrace (Jan 12, 2013)

I moved mine to a box with a built in nesting box. They did fine except they haven't come out in a week. We had to put their good and water right next to them and clean up some poo but we have one baby so far.


----------



## piglett (Jun 21, 2012)

if you remove the broody make sure you take the warm nest too
putting the hen into a cold nest could make her not want to set


good luck
piglett


----------

